# Bedding for Nesting Box



## Haadi Badar (Aug 18, 2020)

Hey,

I have 2 Desi Misri hens and 1 Bantam rooster. They are kept in a (4ft x 2.5ft) coop from sunset to sunrise but are open and free to run in the large lawn all day long. The hens were brought in just two days ago. I have placed a milk crate inside the coop with grass in it to create a nesting box. Is there anything else I should use as bedding for the nesting box?

I'm fairly new so you help will be highly appreciated!
~Haadi


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Grass is probably fine. Here we use things like pine shavings but I'm guessing that isn't readily available to you there.


----------



## Haadi Badar (Aug 18, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Grass is probably fine. Here we use things like pine shavings but I'm guessing that isn't readily available to you there.


Thanks and @robin416 , I just checked and found out the pine shavings are available almost everywhere here in Lahore. Should I use them instead of grass?

Thanks,
~Haadi


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where it gets tough when you're in a different country. I'm going to holler at your neighbor. He might be able to guide you better on what to use. 

It might take him a bit to see my message.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Haadi Badar said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have 2 Desi Misri hens and 1 Bantam rooster. They are kept in a (4ft x 2.5ft) coop from sunset to sunrise but are open and free to run in the large lawn all day long. The hens were brought in just two days ago. I have placed a milk crate inside the coop with grass in it to create a nesting box. Is there anything else I should use as bedding for the nesting box?
> 
> ...


desi misri and awesome birds yar, they are very low maintenance kind of chickens and they do absolutely fine in our lahore environment. and i also have a bantam rooster. he is black and he is really healthy. we have him for almost an year now. no health issues ever.

apka bamtam rooster kis color ka hai? is your bantam black or white or golden?

i will send you the picture on my bantam rooster in the morning because at this time (11.44pm) he must be asleep 

hope you have really nice experience with your birds 

and btw i am planning to buy a little duck in a few days. hope that goes fine as well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Janam, what about the bedding question?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

and yes sorry i forgot about the bedding. well in lahore these days we have the most hottest and humid conditions of the entire year, so you should try to have the coolest possible conditions.

maybe you should try mud and grass bedding because i think that it will be cooler.

and as i said misri and low maintenance birds and quite robust in lahore environment, if you let them open they are quite happy to forage around all day long.

had you guys had aseels that would have been another story because those birds really feel the heat.

and just curious, how is the crate? i mean crate would be warmer and could make misri uncomfortable


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Question, Janam, here some of us use shallow pans of water for the birds to stand in to cool off. The water helps pull the heat out of their bodies.

If your Aseel get that miserable would you be able to try that?


----------



## Haadi Badar (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi @robin416 & @janamsingh ,
Thanks for all the help.

And BTW these are my chickens:







x1 White Bantam Rooster







x2 Desi Misri Hens


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Haadi Badar said:


> Hi @robin416 & @janamsingh ,
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> And BTW these are my chickens:
> ...


such a beautiful bantam rooster. i have 2 english game roosters that are pure white and they are a little bigger than your bantam rooster. but yet your bantam rooster is gorgeous. and misri set looks good.

but i am doubtful regarding breeding bamtam rooster with misri hens. you should be able acquire rhode island red rooster rooster in lahore which will be absolutely fine with misri hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why are you doubtful, Janam? Is there a large size difference between the two breeds?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Why are you doubtful, Janam? Is there a large size difference between the two breeds?


it's because there is a huge difference of size between the two breeds. and i personally have never been able to achieve a hybrid of misri and bantam. even a full grown bantam would be smaller than misri


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes complete sense. Since his girls were not photographed with the rooster you can't tell. Especially since we don't know much about the Misri.


----------



## Haadi Badar (Aug 18, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That makes complete sense. Since his girls were not photographed with the rooster you can't tell. Especially since we don't know much about the Misri.


@robin416 & @janamsingh , tomorrow I can share a pic of the hens and rooster together for comparison!

And BTW thx a lot for the help!
Really appreciate it!
~Haadi


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Haadi Badar said:


> @robin416 & @janamsingh , tomorrow I can share a pic of the hens and rooster together for comparison!
> 
> And BTW thx a lot for the help!
> Really appreciate it!
> ~Haadi


in shaa ALLAH looking forward to that pic brother


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's why this place exists. And we get to learn from others too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

